# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(23.Nov.2017)- NEW Exynos Read Codes & "on-the-fly" root solution

## mohamed73

*ear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * * Software version: 15.75.1453 Release date: 23. Nov. 2017    What's new?*  *Added Online Read Codes For Samsung Exynos Models *:* *Galaxy A3 2017* (SM-A320F, SM-A320FL, SM-A320Y)*Galaxy A5 2017* (SM-A520F, SM-A520K, SM-A520L, SM-A520S, SM-A520W)*Galaxy A7 201*7 (SM-A720F, SM-A720S)*Galaxy J3* (SM-J326AZ, SM-J327A, SM-J327AZ, SM-J327U, SM-J327W)*Galaxy J3 2017* (SM-J330F, SM-J330FN, SM-J330G)*Galaxy J5 2017* (SM-J530F, SM-J530FM, SM-J530G, SM-J530GM, SM-J530K, SM-J530L, SM-J530S, SM-J530Y, SM-J530YM)*Galaxy J7 Nxt* (SM-J701F, SM-J701M, SM-J701MT)*Galaxy J7* (SM-J727A, SM-J727AZ, SM-J727S, SM-J727U)*Galaxy J7 2017* (SM-J730F, SM-J730M, SM-J730FM, SM-J730G, SM-J730GM, SM-J730K)*Galaxy XCover 4* (SM-G390F, SM-G390Y, SM-G390W)*Galaxy J5 Prime* (SM-G570F, SM-G570M, SM-G570Y)*Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime* (SM-G610M, SM-G610K, SM-G610L, SM-G610S, SM-G610Y)*Galaxy S8* (SM-G950F, SM-G950N)*Galaxy S8+* (SM-G955F, SM-G955N)*Galaxy Note 8* (SM-N950F, SM-N950N)*Galaxy Tab A* (SM-P585, SM-P585M, SM-P585Y, SM-P585N0)*Galaxy Feel* (SC-04J)   *Added Online Read Codes For Samsung Qualcomm Models *:* *Galaxy S8 Active* (SM-G892U)*Galaxy Note 8* (SC-01K)   *Auto ROOT functions:* Added more then 130 pcs autoroot imageAdded "on-the-fly" root solution by sw flash   _* No ROOT Needed, Work ONLY when KNOX 0, operation will take 59 credits._   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

